# QCTP Flip and twist Indicator holder



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 9, 2019)

Finished my holder today and likin it !!


----------



## Rootpass (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 9, 2019)

Rootpass said:


> Nice!



Thanks..................


----------



## akabud (Feb 9, 2019)

Nice job. Glad someone else likes my design.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Feb 10, 2019)

akabud said:


> Nice job. Glad someone else likes my design.



That was your video ?
Thanks for sharing it............
I found the video on it here  in the shop made tooling section, liked the 
concept and fitted it to my lathe...................................


----------



## jmarkwolf (Mar 14, 2019)

akabud said:


> Nice job. Glad someone else likes my design.



I like it too. Gonna make one!


----------



## MikeWi (Mar 15, 2019)

Nice! I don't have anything but a lathe, but I do have a 3D printer....


----------



## akabud (Mar 15, 2019)

MikeWi said:


> Nice! I don't have anything but a lathe, but I do have a 3D printer....



Good idea. I'd like to see how that turns out.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 16, 2019)

I think I saw one done with a printer by one of our members a while back.
I'm savin' pennies for one of those myself for making foundry patterns...................


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 16, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> I think I saw one done with a printer by one of our members a while back.
> I'm savin' pennies for one of those myself for making foundry patterns...................



I use my printer for a ton of stuff.   Recently printed some lathe tool holder holders.  Super slick.  Buy a Prusa.  Best FDM printer out there IMHO.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 16, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Finished my holder today and likin it !!



Very cool.

Is it the lighting or did you put some sort of finish on it.  Almost looks like Cerakote or similar.


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks;  The finish is actually done with a belt sander 120 grit ....................................


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 16, 2019)

nice work!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks Doc. .............................


----------



## MikeWi (Mar 16, 2019)

7milesup said:


> I use my printer for a ton of stuff.   Recently printed some lathe tool holder holders.


I've been planning on doing that too. I keep using up my filament on other projects.


----------

